# Longest Day



## qsecofr (Jun 21, 2012)

It's essentially the summer solstice here.  Give or take some hours.  And the sun just set near 10PM with a beautiful colorful display.  I drank a homebrewed beer, and didn't spill any on my keyboard (this time).

How'd you celebrate?


----------



## caesius (Jun 21, 2012)

Shortest day for us here in New Zealand, it's pretty cold at the moment!


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 21, 2012)

caesius said:
			
		

> Longest day for us here in New Zealand, it's pretty cold at the moment!



It's winter solstice in the southern hemisphere, so it's shortest day and longest night of the year.



			
				qsecofr said:
			
		

> How'd you celebrate?



I'm at a lower latitude than you (~45 degrees), so the sun only set at 21:03.  I went for a little walk along an arm and watched the sunset with a friend.  Tomorrow will have about 3 seconds less daylight.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 21, 2012)

The weather is cloudy and cold here, typical summer.

We are at 52.something north, so the sun will set at 21:39. By that time, I will likely be in bed, watching over junior and maybe reading something.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 21, 2012)

It's Aboriginal Day here in cloudy British Columbia, Canada, so the wife and kid will be spending the day exploring/experiencing First Nations culture (food, drumming, dancing, arts, stories, etc).  (The wife and daughter are Status Indians.)  And I'll be spending the day indoors in front of a computer.

We have no plans for this evening, other than watching the rising water levels in the river, as it passes the 10-year, 20-year, and possibly the 50-year flood marks.  We have about 4' before water rushes over the riverbanks and into our housing complex.  With clouds, rain, and heat predicted for the next week.


----------



## sim (Jun 21, 2012)

It's midsummer here in London so obviously it's pouring.   That and the fact that I'm trying and failing to get my blasted ftp client through my pf and it certainly does feel like the longest day... :\

sim


----------

